# Whats the learning curve with embroidery??



## roudystyle36 (Jul 11, 2007)

Im curious to know what the learning curve with embroidery is?? How hard and long does it take to learn emboridery to the point where u would feel comfortable with starting a business??
I would mainly do embroidery for hats.

thanks


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Depends on a lot of factors - the machine, the software, your general knowledge of sewing, fabric, backing, needles, threads, etc.
Hats have their own challenges, both with the digitizing and the sewing.
Do you have a machine yet?
Are you going to be doing your own digitizing?
There are a lot of factors to consider.
You aren't going to learn it overnight and it will take you years to perfect it.


----------



## roudystyle36 (Jul 11, 2007)

lizziemaxine said:


> Depends on a lot of factors - the machine, the software, your general knowledge of sewing, fabric, backing, needles, threads, etc.
> Hats have their own challenges, both with the digitizing and the sewing.
> Do you have a machine yet?
> Are you going to be doing your own digitizing?
> ...


I have no knowlege of embroidery. No I dont have a machine yet and I would be outsourcing my digitizing. 

When do you know you should invest in a machine??

thanks


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

roudystyle36 said:


> IWhen do you know you should invest in a machine??


When you have enough orders to keep it busy and can make enough money with it to pay for it along with a profit level.


----------



## roudystyle36 (Jul 11, 2007)

tfalk said:


> When you have enough orders to keep it busy and can make enough money with it to pay for it along with a profit level.


 
How are you suppose to do orders without a machine??


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I would never buy a machine just to do hats. You need a commercial type machine in order to get the hat hoops etc. One of the home sewing machine-embroidery machines will not do a good job . If you are thinking of embroidery you need to do a large variety of items not just hats inorder to make it worth your time and money. The machine is just the start of the expenses-


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

roudystyle36 said:


> How are you suppose to do orders without a machine??


Most of the hat suppliers will do the embroidery also.
Or, use a contact embroidery house.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I started about 7 months ago with no previous knowledge of embrodiery. We bought a commerical grade machine and went to class for 4 days. Its a challange and even though we have the digitizing software we sometimes have to send it out.

If we were only doing hats we would be out of business because we don't get many hat orders.

So to answer your question from a newbie..if you are only going to do hats I would suggest you start outsourcing your orders. I would find someone who is willing to drop ship for you and you just run the business. If and when it becomes overwhelming and you see profit. I would purchase a machine but keep in mind most commerical grade embroidery machines that are gonna fit in your house only have one head.

If you want a multihead machine you are looking into a big investment and more space.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

We've been embroidering for over 4 years, have three commercial machines, and I still learn new things . I'm not like the others in that hats *are* a major portion of my business. We get orders from the shops who don't like to do them. With what I just got in today, I'll have done over 800 in the last 3 weeks. A good figure, for a start up would be around 20 grand. One machine, software, supplies, accessories, etc. Find your niche first, know your market, buy from someone who will give you support (this depends more on your area than anything) and training. Some of the brand name machines offer horrible support in some areas while others are terrific. Since you want to do hats first, a home machine is out of the question to delve into embroidery and learn the basics. Whatever you do, and no matter how much the salesmen say it's easy to start a business, it isn't.  Or maybe I should say it's easy to start one, hard to keep it going We've been lucky in finding our niche when we didn't even get into embroidery as a business, it just turned out that way.


----------



## losille (Nov 4, 2008)

I just bought a home embroidery machine. The support available is amazing. The shop that sold me my a home machine also sells the commercial machines and give free classes. If I like doing embroidery I will upgrade and pass this one to my niece. (I realize that most people won't buy a test machine.)
They told me if you are comfortable using computer software it is easier to learn.
I did notice the machine for working on hats was very expensive. 

It will help if you find a local distribute that include classes. 

PS: I bought a ton of thread! Thread could turn into an addiction for me.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

losille said:


> IIf I like doing embroidery I will upgrade and pass this one to my niece. (I realize that most people won't buy a test machine.)


Another possibility you might want to consider... some shops offer a full price trade-in within a certain period. We bought a home sewing/embroidery machine and traded it back in about 8 months later towards a second PR600. It basically ended up being a free loaner for 8 months....


----------



## Bayousunrise (Jul 29, 2009)

We have been in business for 13 years and we worked for other companies so for the last 23 years we have been doing embroidery and we still learn new things. The best machine is a Barudan.

Michelle


----------



## cctsandwich1 (Aug 5, 2008)

roudystyle36 said:


> Im curious to know what the learning curve with embroidery is?? How hard and long does it take to learn emboridery to the point where u would feel comfortable with starting a business??
> I would mainly do embroidery for hats.
> 
> thanks


I don't know how to to do embroidery, but I sell embroidered products. Some of our staff came in and picked it up right away. Some just didn't have the eye for detail. It's an individual thing.


----------



## cman9toes (Aug 6, 2009)

THe learning curve can be pretty steep when you screw up a $150 Vera Bradley purse.
It take alot of practice and time to learn the ins and outs. Each brand of machine will run different brands of threads better or worse. Types of fabric with types of needles. 

My advice is if your primary target is hats, find a machine that will do hats well. I have a brother single head that runs them not so well, but the tajima does great. 

Just for the machine and hoops you are looking at $15000+.

If you have an idea for hats, you might want to outsource till you get the hang of the business.

As far as digitizing I recommed outsource to a pro. A good design makes all the world of difference. Less thread brakes, bird nests, holes, and unnecassary stiches. Good digitizing software is going to cost alot, and at $30-$40 per design it will take a while to even brake even. Plus I'm in the embroidery business not digitizing.


----------

